# New delivery vehicle



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

We're starting to get settled into our new office. My boss asked us to wear our special Hawaiian shirts he bought us while on vacation a few weeks ago and in return, he would bring us a surprise.......




























Oh yeah! Cooper S!!!! The best part is, I get to borrow it


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Wicked...that's some surprise .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh man.. have you drove it yet? Looks too fun to drive! :3


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Just taken it around the block a couple times. It's only got 100KM's on it so it will be babied for a while


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Another 4900kms and smack that puppy...YEEEEHAAAWWW!!!

They are wickedly fun to drive.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

but its no vespa


----------

